# Fluctuating Lab Results



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

I am really confused by my labs for the last 6-8 months. At 3.25 gr compounded Thyroid my TSH was 5. So I was upped to 3.75 gr. Next labs showed TSH .20 so I was lowered to 3.5 gr. Next labs showed TSH 2.4, so I was kept on the same dose (3.5 gr compounded Thyroid). Two weeks ago I had labs done and now they say TSH .10, so I am now lowered to 3gr. Why in the world are my labs all over the place. Now I'm afraid I will go Hypo. She did say my Free T4 was normal and Free T3 was high. I had some general anxiety on 3.5 but I slept fine. Also I am 6 months pregnant and usually you have to increase meds not lower them. Not sure what to do!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It is normal to experience fluctuations in your lab results. It looks like you are hovering around a good dose for you. If you are feeling good, then keep on keepin' on...if you start to experience hypo symptoms, mention it to your doctor and get tested again. Since you are overall in a good range, I would start paying attention to symptoms more than labwork at this point. I'm not saying to ignore labwork...I just wouldn't be alarmed at relatively small fluctuations unless you become symptomatic. Others may have different thoughts.


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

But I guess my fear is that at 3.25gr my TSH was 5, that is hypo and now I'm on 3gr which is even lower than 3.25 gr. But everytime they raise me it falls low and I guess they think it's a little on the hyper side. I have no thyroid so all of this is from medication. I did take my med that morning because the doc said it didn't matter when my old doc told me not to take it before labs because of the T3 in it. I don't know, very confused at this point. Makes me wonder if the compounding pharmacy's batch changes with each refill.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chickenpiggy said:


> I am really confused by my labs for the last 6-8 months. At 3.25 gr compounded Thyroid my TSH was 5. So I was upped to 3.75 gr. Next labs showed TSH .20 so I was lowered to 3.5 gr. Next labs showed TSH 2.4, so I was kept on the same dose (3.5 gr compounded Thyroid). Two weeks ago I had labs done and now they say TSH .10, so I am now lowered to 3gr. Why in the world are my labs all over the place. Now I'm afraid I will go Hypo. She did say my Free T4 was normal and Free T3 was high. I had some general anxiety on 3.5 but I slept fine. Also I am 6 months pregnant and usually you have to increase meds not lower them. Not sure what to do!!!


At this point, your dosage amount should be based on your FREE T3, not the TSH. For most of us, FREE T3 @ about 75% of the range given by your lab is just right.

Congrats on your pregnancy!!! Whoohoo!

This whole chapter may be of interest to you.

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/thyroid-regulation-and-dysfunction-in-the-pregnant-patient/

Scroll down for the matrix.

And just a highlight.

In summary, TSH levels may be misleading in the first trimester and T4 values either total or free will give a more accurate estimate of clinical status. Later in gestation TSH levels are reliable whereas T4 may fall especially in the 3rd trimester but this does not indicate hypothyroidism. In some cases, serum anti-TPO antibodies, anti-Tg and/or TSH receptor antibody levels can provide other information; TPO antibodies can predict the risk of hypothyroidism. In pregnant women with low TSH hyperthyroidism, this is accompanied by TSH receptor antibodies in 60-70% of the cases.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Lab fluctuation can be because of time of day - being pregnant also could be the cause.

Insist on copies of your lab work and do NOT let your doctor dose you on TSH - wrong, wrong,wrong. Dose on FT-4 and FT-3 only. If they say TSH lags 6 weeks why would you dose by that test?


----------

